# Am I wrong??



## kms19 (Sep 10, 2011)

The last two months have been nothing but a custody battle for my 4 month-old twin daughters. Because my husband is overseas and is unable to send back any kind of help, whether it's money or otherwise, I was forced into having joint custody of the girls with my great aunt, who never had any kids of her own. I've been a little weary of the arrangement from the get-go. At first, our every other day routine worked really well; I had them Tuesdays, Thursdays, and weekends; My aunt, Mondays, Wednesdays, and Fridays... A little over a month ago, my aunt began making excuses and has been refusing to let me have my daughters on my assigned days. I haven't seen them in close to 3 weeks and feel like I'm completely missing out on everything. It's driving me nuts. I don't know what she's doing with them. She won't let anyone see them, not even my mother or grandmother. My husband, not being able to come home for another 5 months, is starting to feel like this is his fault when, in reality, I know it's her getting out her frustrations caused by her not having any young children, not even nieces and nephews, in her house until my daughters came along.

I don't know what to do at this point. I love my aunt and all, but my daughters are way more important to me than my strained relationship with her. What should I do??


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Why are you sharing custody with your great aunt?


----------



## kms19 (Sep 10, 2011)

I just graduated high school a little over 2 months ago and, though I feel I can handle being a full-time mother, my family and the court think otherwise. I know they are looking out for me because my husband is unable to be around right now, but it still makes me wonder why my aunt is refusing to let me see my daughters.


----------



## kms19 (Sep 10, 2011)

I understand that I am young and I'm already facing situations people twice my age face. That's a given, but why me?? What am I supposed to do about this??


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

Go over there and find out. Review the official custody document and point out in writing to her, formally, that you have legal custody of your own child on the days you do. Then retrieve you child on those days as agreed. If she refuses, contact the authorities.

If she has a reason to not give you your child make sure they are untrue.

Drugs, booze, unclean conditions, or strange men would be bad.

If you are a reputable, mature person then over time you will get your child back. 

Hang in there.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kms19 (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks... I appreciate the feedback. It's not easy being away from both my kids and my husband.


----------

